# Gimp und Klickpunkt Mauszeiger



## Stefan Miefert (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Mauszeiegr für Linux erstellt. Jetzt möchte ich den Klickpunkt ändern, da er derzeit diesen mitten in den Zeiger legt, der recht groß geworden ist. Wie kann ich unter Gimp dieses festlegen?


----------

